# asm sprayer



## josh6106 (Jul 26, 2008)

just wondering if anyone has used a asm airless sprayer made by graco. thinking about buying 2100 or 2300. just wondering if anyone had any input. thanks


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

i've got the asm 2100. i love it so far and saved a few bucks. the airless repair guy at the store i got mine from said the only difference between the asm and graco models is the black casing.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

The ASM sprayer is identical to the Graco 390, only difference I believe is the gun.


----------

